# recess at the rigs



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

the team decided to try the yft at ocean america again. so capt'n gene, tim,rob,B-rad,steven and myself met at gene's for nona's send off breakfast then we put on as many layers of clothing as humanly possible,you couldn't tell who was who. out the pass we go before first light and 32* bound for p-town. when we get there noone is around.we put out the stretches for some hoo's, but no takers:banghead. marked some fish down at 130' so we jigged up some bft and skipjack tuna for junking and headed to the ocean america. again we trolled for hoo's and noone was home. another boat was already chunking and had just landed a 100# yft as we were getting there( i forgot th name of the boat). so we set up shop and began the process of chunking. the was a lot of activity on the surface with skipjacks and hardtails but nothing big. but on the fisrt drift we went about a 100 yards from the rig when something ate my bait. put the 30w in gear and it was fish on. i could tell the fish was heavy when it realized that it was hooked but the fight was short( only 8 minutes) cause on one of the runs it got tail wrapped and that took the fight out of it.tim put the gaff to it and with a little help a 123# YFT in the boat. my first YFT and a dandy at that. tim took out the gills and handed me the warm still beating heart that i was more than happy to take a bite of. the rest of the day was dead except for the skipjacks tim kept playing with on the surface. we tried to drop for some snowys but the current was ripping hard and 20 oz weights were not enough to get us on the spot. so we headed north and stop long enough to pic up 5 scamp and some almacos. then gene hooked up to something BIG that we thought was a monster grouper but turned out to be a 9 or 10' tiger shark that gene put a whoopn on and then released. time to go home and get a warm meal, hot shower. i only have one pic but rob will post more when he gets a chance.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

CONGRATS on your first YFT tuna.....i remember mine like it was yesterday....good job guys......thanks for the report!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on your first of many YFT that I'm sure you will kill in your lifetime. Enjoy the steaks!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Cliff, 

that'sjust awesome man!:bowdown

Cobe Killer now a Tuna Slayer!

Jimmy


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice yella Cliff! We're still waiting on the new starboard rudder before our tuna season gets kicked off. :banghead


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on that hugh YFT!!! Now that is a great fish.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys are fishing machines!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on theYFTCliff!!:clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice,

Saw the truck and trailer at Sherman Cover yesterday when we put in. I knew there would be a good report either yesterday or today.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job guy's!!!!

As I was waiting for the ICE to melt off the truck, I really wondered if fishing would have been worth it.

Heck yes!!!!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice fish, how long did you stay at the rig?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Xiphius (12/22/2009)*Nice fish, how long did you stay at the rig?


We trolled a couple of laps around Petronius, jigged up 4 or 5 blackfin to use for chunking, made the 20 or so minute trek over to Ocean America, and then made a couple more laps around OA. At that point, we setup our drift and started chunking. We caught the fish on the first drift and we reset probably 4 more times after that. I'd say we were chunking at the Ocean America fora little over 2 hours. There was another boat out there with us that caught a couple of the large ones as well. When the fish started coming to the surface so quickly, I thought we probably had a smaller fish, but it just kept getting bigger and bigger the closer to the surface it got...pretty crazy to get a 120+ yft boated in 8 minutes using 60 lb fluoro leader. 

Guys, it was a lot of fun! Cliff, congrats on the first yellowfin being a substantial one! Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Fellas, nice work and it was good seeing you guys on the water. Man the vessel looks great in the water! I'll post pics this afternoon with a report. You made short work of that tuna. Great report.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sea robin/hell or high water.. sorry i couldn't remember the name. i just went blank when i got home. looking foward to seeing ya'll's fish.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Heller High Water (12/22/2009)*Fellas, nice work and it was good seeing you guys on the water. Man the vessel looks great in the water! I'll post pics this afternoon with a report. You made short work of that tuna. Great report.


Can't wait to see the report! It looks like you guys were hooked into a massive fish! 

I forgot to mention, but that tiger shark that Gene hooked was a beautiful fish. I'll see if the picture I took of it turned out ok and will post later this evening.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Beautiful water at the rigs, I would almost say a coblat blue. Water temp went as high as 71.8 degrees. Very swift current from the west. So fast that the current was making a rip line on the down current side of the rig legs. The larger fish were holding around 500 to 800 feet on the SW side of the rig. It seem for us that the wahoo bite, just was not going to happen as mention. But with the help of Rob and others keeping the chunk line going And Tim catching it as fast as they could cut it up. AllowCliff on his drop to hook up to a nice YF. Good job on the 8 minute fight. Cliff in true form toke the heart and like a caveman starting chewing. (for a second). Another sea going tradition is kept alive. By the way if anyone is going offshore. Be carefull at 28 milesto the SSW from P cola pass was a large 2000 gallon steel tank floating tank. Lucky for us running at night we seen it about 100 yards off.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Here are just a few pictures that we took out there yesterday. We had a great trip and a lot of Team effort went into catching the YFT Would of been nice if we could have coaxed a few more into taking a ride back to Pensacola with us,but they just did not want to cooperate at that time. It is amazing how much meat just one of these tuna will yield. Hopefully the weather will clear this weekend because there are several of us on the boat that have a score to settle with Mr.Gag James Grouper.










Cliff putting the hammer down on the YFT. Thats the Sea Rob in the background hooked up to their large YFT.




























The happy crew.










Gene's Tiger Shark. It was an absolutely amazing fish, probally 200 to 220 pounds. Sorry about the poor quality of the picture. Tim broke it off right at the boat before it could make a long run. The new camera I got for christmas is not what I would call high quality. I will definitely be in the market for another one.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

congratulations cliff!:clap very nice for a first...my day will come..


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

it's been one heck of a year but gene said something yesterday that i just remembered....2009 ain't over yet boy's we wont quit till the 2010 fat lady sings. all we need is old man winter to shut his blow hole for a couple of hours and we'll be at it again before the year ends.

thanks for all the congrats, it was definitly a team effort that put him on the deck.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome catch, nice pics. merry chrismas team recess. congrats cliff on your 123 # yft.

scot


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *NaClH2O (12/22/2009)*
> 
> Gene's Tiger Shark. It was an absolutely amazing fish, probally 200 to 220 pounds. Sorry about the poor quality of the picture. Tim broke it off right at the boat before it could make a long run. The new camera I got for christmas is not what I would call high quality. I will definitely be in the market for another one.


I got the Canon G10 earlier this year and just got my daughter the G11. They are truely awesome cameras.



Great job on the yellowfin.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *NaClH2O (12/22/2009)*Here are just a few pictures that we took out there yesterday. We had a great trip and a lot of Team effort went into catching the YFT Would of been nice if we could have coaxed a few more into taking a ride back to Pensacola with us,but they just did not want to cooperate at that time. It is amazing how much meat just one of these tuna will yield. Hopefully the weather will clear this weekend because there are several of us on the boat that have a score to settle with Mr.Gag James Grouper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for more pictures!!!! that is one of my fishing goals....to catch a YFT!!! and many others....just hard to do up north:banghead:reallycrying:doh


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

ironman172 Bill if you ever get this way again. We will for sure, try and get you on a YFT. And maybe a few more. It was a riot having you aboard RECESS this summer. And I know you can swim for sure. Stay as warm as possibly can up there. Gene


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (12/22/2009)*ironman172 Bill if you ever get this way again. We will for sure, try and get you on a YFT. And maybe a few more. It was a riot having you aboard RECESS this summer. And I know you can swim for sure. Stay as warm as possibly can up there. Gene


Gene...you don't know how tempting that is....I sit here thinking(dreaming) of getting in the car and heading that way!!!!Your offer is TRUELY APPRECIATED!!! and I will take you up on it for sure.....and PLEASE....

YOU, Nona, Tim, and your Daughter(I'm sorry I forgot her name)and granddaughter and the whole Recess Team!!!have a Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year!!!:angel:grouphug


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *ironman172 (12/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *PURPLE HAZE (12/22/2009)*ironman172 Bill if you ever get this way again. We will for sure, try and get you on a YFT. And maybe a few more. It was a riot having you aboard RECESS this summer. And I know you can swim for sure. Stay as warm as possibly can up there. Gene
> ...


Bill its Nona.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

man thats an awesome YFT! good job Cliff. that is a beast! i want to catch a YFT one day. maybe this upcomin year.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is a little bit better picture of the tiger shark..although you still can't make out the markings..


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice YFT and congrats on it being your first! Awesome! Those tiger sharks sure are cool looking in that blue water too!

Gene...I find it strange that just a few days ago didn't you post about a dream you had about running into a 1000 gallon steel tank.....? I may be wrong...I may have dreamed it!

Thanks for another great post by the Team Recess


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! good show! Great report! Sorry Iwas working, would have accomplished moreif we went fishing!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Pass Time (12/22/2009)*Nice YFT and congrats on it being your first! Awesome! Those tiger sharks sure are cool looking in that blue water too!
> 
> Gene...I find it strange that just a few days ago didn't you post about a dream you had about running into a 1000 gallon steel tank.....? I may be wrong...I may have dreamed it!
> 
> Thanks for another great post by the Team Recess


 Dave Thanks for the comment. Yes I am always thinking about a log or steel tank while running at night. That,s the second Large tank I have seen in the last couple of months running at night.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

As always Recess teak, :bowdown


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

well i had to try my tuna steaks out. been getting home too late to do the grill so i decided to pan sear some steaks. i cut me off 2 pcs and one for the wife.










fired up the pan as hot as i could not to burn the butter and extra virgin olive oil. then i rubbed the steaks with a mix of lemon pepper,tony's creole,tony's blacken and dash of liquid smoke. put the heat to them for approx. 2-3 minutes each side tops. and this is what happened to them.










all i have to say is...OMG!!!!!!!! I'M IN LOVE!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

good deal Cliff...glad you enjoyed! We had a tuna night last night at my house too...belly sashimi, regular sashimi, spicy tuna rolls, and seared tuna. It was iron chef style with every course served involving tuna. no pictures this time, however...admittedly, I was too busy eating.

edit - oh, and my family came into town today for Christmas, and we just had some fried almaco jack....almaco jack is underated in my opinion. If you completely cut out the bloodline, it's very good.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *tunapopper (12/21/2009)*Congrats on your first of many YFT that I'm sure you will kill in your lifetime. Enjoy the steaks!


Cliff said thanks for the well wishes. He and others on the boat say they will make a effort to getme back out there for another try at one. It was good visiting SAM'S the other day. That store is pack with some very good fishing supplies inside. I'll be back. Gene


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and yummy looking steaks... my stomach is growling now!:banghead


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

:moon


----------

